# Hitachi C10FL Table Saw



## WWLT (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any personal experience with the Hitachi C10FL table saw. The price seems right. I saw it on hte Lowe's website and thought I would give it a consider. However, the local Lowe's do not have any in stock, so I cannot put eyes on one in real life. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Have seen one at my local Lowes. Looks pretty nice for the $$. Not sure how it compares but it looks to be close to the Ridgid TS3660.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Having used the C10FL and TS3660 I would get the latter especially since it is on sale for $399. The table on the TS3660 is 8" bigger, the power is great also. I did not however, have any noticeable problems with the c10fl.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I would not pay $500 for a new C10FL....too many other good choices, with cast iron wings, or better fence, or both. I'd consider one used at the right price.


----------



## glassyeyes (Mar 25, 2009)

*Hitachi C10FL table saw*

I pulled the throat plate on the floor model at the nearby Lowe's, and noticed that the trunnion assembly parts are made of different metals. Some of it appears to be cast iron, but the pivoting arm that carries saw blade arbor shaft appeared to be made of cast aluminum. That, and the all-aluminum fence, sent me looking elsewhere.


----------

